# stiltsville



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

Stiltsville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



dude ..this sounds awesome!
step 1...find a sand bar similar to the flats of biscayne bay
if were lucky maybe we could find 1 in either international waters or far out enough on the fringe that it escapes notice from the nation state that claims sovereignty
step2.....build sturdy shacks that could survive storms..
step 3...make it into an anarcho squatter punk pirate mecca
step 4....??????
step 5. profit


----------

